# New plants



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Recieved some new plants from aquaticplantdepot.com a while back..... would of posted sooner but my internet died, and also during that time I lost the "before" pics I was also going to show. I got 5 Echinodorus bleheri for 3 dollars each. They where all about 16 inches tall and two of them had the stalks with baby plants on them.







I also got some water sprite, some vals, and a few other random plants. Its a freaking jungle in there.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

another


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

another


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

well, iguess i lied on the last post but whatever.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

another


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

last one


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I plan on rearranging them once i find a suitable piece of driftwood and some good looking rocks.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

how did u bring the internet back to life


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya know i was kinda proud of plants and you ask about my internet? Im gonna go to my room and cry....







Ah, ill get over it.







Lighting burned out my ethernt card so switched it out with one i had laying around.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

what kind of lighting do you use for those


----------

